# Anyone ready for some InDoor?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

... 

Got in a little indoor practice this week - anyone up for a 3 Spot Crispy Challenge?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well.. now that you guys have shot the Hill Billy, what else is left?

Bring on the big arrows and little targets! :whoo:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Well.. now that you guys have shot the Hill Billy, what else is left?
> 
> Bring on the big arrows and little targets! :whoo:


That's what I'm thinking - how can you top 3 days on the Hill. Oh wait, I went to DCWC yesterday and took down the mighty Jarlicker in 14 targets. But the power had gone off at DCWC and what was left of the ice cream was melted and ruined, so guess indoor is all that is really left. :shade:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

*Heres what you can do!*

INSTEADA NATIONALS FIELD SHOOT EVENT
MONEY CLASSES- DOOR PRIZES
Saturday and Sunday July 31 and August 1 Hosted by the Lancaster Archery Club
Saturday -28 Field Target course
Sunday- 28 Hunter Target course
Scoring Combination of both days. Tiebreakers by X count. If still tied shoot off starting at 40 Yards
PSAA Rules. Classification breakdown by the Honor System 
Door Prizes donated by:
The Lancaster Archery Supply
PSE Archery-Carbon Express
Bucknasty Bowstrings
Smooth Stability Stabilizers
Arizona Archery Enterprises
Money Classes 
Classes:UNL OPEN ( Anything Goes)
B.H. Pins. Open 5 Pins Max out to 80 yards Stabilizer 12” Maximum 
Cost $50 per shooter with 60% payback
Award Classes 
Men’s UNL AA Score 530 and above
Men’s UNL A Score 529 and below
SR UNL 62 years of age and older
Woman’s UNL 
Bowhunter AA 5 pins Max Score 520 and Higher
Bowhunter A 5 Pins Max Score 529 and lower
Traditional Class (No Wheels)
Cost $ 20 per shooter
Single day shooters may be allowed as attendance permits Cost $10 per day.
Note: Single day shooters will be ineligible for awards or door prizes.
8:30 am Shot Gun start both days
Brief Rules meeting each day at 8am
Range will be open at 7:am
Food, Soda, coffee etc available at 7am till closing each day. Pre Registration is required all checks and entry information must be received no later than Friday July 23, 2010
Please fill out and return entry form on page two.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> INSTEADA NATIONALS FIELD SHOOT EVENT


Man, don't you know better than to tempt an addict?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ...
> 
> Got in a little indoor practice this week - anyone up for a 3 Spot Crispy Challenge?


Sure. Three shots is about where I start to get bored with it anyways.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ...
> 
> Got in a little indoor practice this week - anyone up for a 3 Spot Crispy Challenge?


hhmm.. was that part of your application/resume for team LOFT?


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No No*



JawsDad said:


> Well.. now that you guys have shot the Hill Billy, what else is left?
> 
> Bring on the big arrows and little targets! :whoo:


Shooting outdoors is so much more fun!! Granted, the heat, OFF, and sweat can be bad at times but still more fun than indoors.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Prag and I were just conspiring to get some activity going in here. We thought for sure it might get BOWGOD on a rant.. :wink: 

Guess we were wrong.. :chortle:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank God I dont have buttons!!!!!!

That word is forbidden until October. Shame on you all!!!!:nono:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bowgod?????*

Has Jen let him out of bed yet?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I shoot a 5-spot target outside all summer long. Make much more sense that smashing arrows at 20y. :teeth:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Prag and I were just conspiring to get some activity going in here. We thought for sure it might get BOWGOD on a rant.. :wink:
> 
> Guess we were wrong.. :chortle:




Your gonna put me on a rant alright.

Prag you freakin know better You just forfeited your 2 day crispy for bringing up the stinkin I work before November. On top of that I might just have to kick you in the NUTZ for posting pictures of the devil's target during summer monthsukey:.

Christ for me field season is just now getting started, between work, and wedding planning I have not got to thoroughly enjoy outdoor season yet this year. I have enjoyed some decent scores, but they all came with out a minute of practice on the few week ends I actually got to sneak off, and squeeze in a round. 
But those days are finally behind me, I've got to shoot every day this week, and have plans to shoot every week end from now till Sept. For the love of god do not try to cheat me out of that, or I might just have to drive down to NC and break your hip.

And JD you better watch your back too. I hear you tossing around plans to head east next year.

Ok back to my vacation, this place is still too boring with out the brown ONE.


----------

